# Beach Glass, Geodes, and Bricks from the shores of Lake MI



## woodswalker

Out walking the beach a few days ago and found quite a few neat rocks, glass and Geodes....Even a few strange bricks....heres a few pics.


----------



## woodswalker

Found a Brick with W.WC.O inscribed in it...


----------



## woodswalker

Beautiful piece of blue beach glass


----------



## woodswalker

Here are a few Geodes....haven't broke the one in the middle yet and not sure about the one on the right...has lots of layers of crystals in it tho...


----------



## woodswalker

Another of the glass....


----------



## woodswalker

All in one days walk...lots of lightening stones and pretty rocks....Have more pics of others but grabbed the wrong Memory card this morning....Will have more pics soon!   Hope you enjoy these.
    Amanda


----------



## towhead

No agates?

 -Julie


----------



## woodswalker

These are just a few from Tuesday's visit to the beach...I have a few agates but they are small. I'll post the pics soon and hopefully find some more!!


----------



## digdug

WOW, that is some great finds!  Next time you go walking the beach, could you get a shot of the shore line? I am curious what it looks like.
 Thanks!
 Doug


----------



## woodswalker

Here's a few pics of the shoreline that I have here on my comp at work....they really don't show what I would like for you to see so I will get those up possibly tonight or tomorrow....There is a trail leading down to this secluded beach...pretty steep walk down the bluff actually, but very beautiful...
    These shots are from last summer...and the cutie in the pic is Gizmo...she's my "digging partner" []


----------



## woodswalker

This is a little farther up the beach...Used to be called Deer Lick...recently this area of shoreline was bought so they could build Condos....Was an excellent spot for rock hunting...Haven't been back there yet since all the renovations and building...this caused quite a few problems with the locals around here....not very fair for someone to "own" a beach.....


----------



## woodswalker

This is my spot here...There are huge pieces of concrete stacked all along the bluff to help with erosion...you can see one of those slabs in the upper left corner of the pic....


----------



## woodswalker

This one is near the path that leads down the bluff.....


----------



## mr.fred

Great pictures[]------your very lucky to have a place like that to hang out with your little sidekick.                Fred.


----------



## woodswalker

And heres something you probably don't see every day....This is one of the tall ships...a replica of one of Columbus's ships...This one was made in New York and is Called Friends Good Will.....It now resides here in South Haven...I have posted a link below if interested []
   Hope you enjoy these pics...I'll post some from this year as soon as I make it back down there.
 Amanda   

 http://www.michiganmaritimemuseum.org/friendsgoodwill/


----------



## towhead

Looks like an agate in the middle of the 4th picture!  []

 P.S. Which Great Lake is that?  I am next to Lake Superior. 

 -Julie


----------



## woodswalker

This is Lake Michigan....More towards the Southern part of MI....South Haven


----------



## woodswalker

Julie.....I will be breaking that one open tonight for sure...I thought it was another Geode like the one to the left of it....I'll post pics after I break it open!![]


----------



## towhead

I was kidding!  Maybe Michigan doesn't have many agates like Minnesota?  I've never found a geode.... 

 -Julie


----------



## digdug

woodswalker-
 Do you know of any good areas across the lake from you (around Milwaukee area) to look for Geodes and beach glass?  Heading up North this summer for the Coca-Cola Club Convention and I would like to explore some shore line while there.
 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## woodswalker

Julie....Michigan does have agates...I think there are more towards the more northern part of the state...They are down here to just hard to find...and you may find a geode and just not know it...they look like plain old rocks on the outside, but won't be as heavy....I'm still breaking that one open tho...i expect that it will look like the one to the left on the inside!!

 And to your Question Doug...I'm not really sure about whats across the lake..I've been to the Dells in Wisconsin and thats about it....I did a search for geodes found in Wisconsin and it brought up Kenosha...looks like if you just did a search online there are many stores and visitors sites you could possibly find out more info thru those.
    One of the most beautiful places in Michigan tho is the upper peninsula...I found some beautiful stones up there when I took a trip to St. Ignace....you can drive right along the lake shore there....and not have the scenery blocked by Hotels and condos!!!


----------



## woodswalker

Heres a link about agates and what to look for.....Hopefully they are helpful []

 http://www.agatelady.com/agate-basics.html

 http://www.lakemichiganrocks.com/index.htm


----------



## beendiggin

The bricks are for furnaces...I find that Ww Co brick around here where the lime kilns used to be: coastal Maine.   I also find a lot of other marked furnace bricks.  Collected a bunch at one time, but they're pretty heavy and large, so I got rid of them.  I still find them anywhere there's coal clinkers.


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: woodswalker
> 
> Found a Brick with W.WC.O inscribed in it...


 i found bricks like that same embossing along the maumee river in toledo behind the old libbey owens glass plant! nice rocks also


----------



## madman

found it


----------



## RedGinger

That's neat.  We're not too far from yet another of the great lakes, Lake Erie.  Lots of great stuff there, but I never thought to look for geodes. There were a lot of shipwrecks there which makes me wish I could dive it.  I always remembered the names of the Great Lakes when my fifth grade teacher taught us H.O.M.E.S.


----------

